# co2 tank



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

thinking of switching from diy co2 to regulated tank. it's getting to the point where it's too much hassle to do mixes and having inconsistent and uncontrolled co2 supply. any place you guys suggest i would look for it? from what i gather, i'd need a tank, and a regulator. would i also need a bubble counter?

thanks!


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

db8 said:


> thinking of switching from diy co2 to regulated tank. it's getting to the point where it's too much hassle to do mixes and having inconsistent and uncontrolled co2 supply. any place you guys suggest i would look for it? from what i gather, i'd need a tank, and a regulator. would i also need a bubble counter?
> 
> thanks!


Get a cylinder online, way cheaper. I got mine from catalinacylinder.com. You may want to pm travis.808, I think he had an extra 5lb. tank. Then get a regulator from rex, gla, or sumo. Got mine's from sumo. You won't be dissappointed with any of their regulators. As for the bubble counter, you can have any of the above mentioned to put a bubble counter on your regulator, get an inline glass one, or just diy. Technically speaking, you don't need a bubble counter. It'll all work without one. But, you are gonna need one so you can adjust your co2. I don't know if you got one, but a drop checker would benefit also. Then all you need is a reactor of some sort if you don't already have one. If you need a reactor, I got an extra diy inline reactor laying around.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks for the reply. now what size tank should i get? how long would that 5lb typically last?

plus, i'm thinking of sticking with my glass diffuser and just getting an inline glass bubble counter.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

That's http://www.catalinacylinders.com/ I'm pretty sure, check me on that if you would.
I'm not clear where you'd actually order from. I'm interested in finding a good online source for a 5lb. tank.



nokturnalkid said:


> Get a cylinder online, way cheaper. I got mine from catalinacylinder.com. You may want to pm travis.808, I think he had an extra 5lb. tank. Then get a regulator from rex, gla, or sumo. Got mine's from sumo. You won't be dissappointed with any of their regulators. As for the bubble counter, you can have any of the above mentioned to put a bubble counter on your regulator, get an inline glass one, or just diy. Technically speaking, you don't need a bubble counter. It'll all work without one. But, you are gonna need one so you can adjust your co2. I don't know if you got one, but a drop checker would benefit also. Then all you need is a reactor of some sort if you don't already have one. If you need a reactor, I got an extra diy inline reactor laying around.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

doing a search, people recommended looking into local fire extinguisher shops. aluminum or steel doesn't matter (aluminum is more expensive tho). any local shops here would ba a good source? i'm thinking about places where you get it refilled. they most probably sell tanks, too.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

FYI http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2.shtml


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Has anyone purchased from the beveragefactory?
The price from aquariumplants.com looks even lower although I've not purchased from them.



Seattle_Aquarist said:


> FYI http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2.shtml


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Price Match Guarantee: http://www.beveragefactory.com/price_match.php

Craigslist Hawaii http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/for/1234492916.html


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Very cool, have your ordered from beveragefactory? thanks!



Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Price Match Guarantee: http://www.beveragefactory.com/price_match.php
> 
> Craigslist Hawaii http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/for/1234492916.html


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Actually, I lurked on the local Seattle Craigslist and picked up a regulator for $50 and a 5# tank for $40, but it took a couple of months.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Back when I was shopping for a cylinder, the only bad thing with beveragefactory was that they only ship using ups. For HI it's hella expensive.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I did a quick search and I found this one free shipping (includes HI) http://morebeerpro.com/view_product/16187/beerwinecoffee/CO2_Tank_5_lb but do some more searching first. You can probably find it even cheaper than this.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey db8 did you find one yet? How did the link I sent you work out?


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

i haven't bought one yet. shop suggested i run a good filter first and i thought about it, too. will do diy co2 til i get a good running filter system. was thinking of the eheim canister filters. hehe


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Good filtration is a good start but depending on your lighting and plants you may need co2 quite quickly. Eheim's are supposed to be like BMW's so should be good. I personally run a magnum 350 about half the price seems pretty efficient too. More like a Honda. Anyway good luck with your search you may also want to keep in mind the shipping time for a co2 tank, regulator, needle etc. If you find you need co2 you might have to dose Flourish while waiting can get expensive.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

i just looked at regulators and it got me confused. some have the electric solenoid which bumps up the price to more than $100!!! i found some manual regulators which goes to just around $50. what does the electric solenoid do anyway? is it necessary?


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

A solenoid should turn on and off the flow of CO2 based on the electricity flowing to it. Its useful when you have a pH regulator or a timer to turn it on and off, with the lights for example. At least that is how I understand its use .


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

so it goes with the issue/argument of having co2 24/7 or with the lights... hmm... now i'm more confused...


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

theres a milwaukee regulator/solenoid/needle valve/bubble counter combo for like 80 or 90 on ebay i think. Check it out


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Solenoid's just turn the co2 on/off, usually done with a timer. Many, including me, have run co2 24/7. You are basically wasting co2 when you run it at night, didn't have a solenoid so I didn't really have a choice. Plant's use o2 at night and need co2 during lights on to photosynthesize. The main thing you need for a co2 setup is a tank, regulator, needlevalve, and diffusor/reactor. A solenoid is something that is not absolutely needed but helpful. Also, get a decent needle valve. The fabco nv-55 is bar none, the best bang for the buck. You can find it for a little over $20. There are better one's out there, but the fabco will do the job just fine. As for the milwaukee regulators, I've read that they are hit/miss. Some love them and some just hate them. The main problem is that the needle valve may not be very consistent and the solenoid sometimes sticks. I've never owned one of those regulators so I am just going off of what I had read when I was shopping around for a regulator. I ended up getting my regulator here. They can build you a solid regulator that you will have no problems with and will last a lifetime. You also check these site's out too: rex and gla. Not the cheapest but solid built regulators.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

i might try getting this


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

db8 said:


> i might try getting this


If you do get that, I do suggest trading out that needle valve. A needle valve will definatley make a difference in having a nice tank and having a nice tank with a lot of dead fish. Again, I don't have first hand experience with that regulator but I'm just going off of what I have read in the past.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

nokturnalkid said:


> If you do get that, I do suggest trading out that needle valve. A needle valve will definatley make a difference in having a nice tank and having a nice tank with a lot of dead fish. Again, I don't have first hand experience with that regulator but I'm just going off of what I have read in the past.


Based on what I heard while researching, I have to second that.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Price Match Guarantee: http://www.beveragefactory.com/price_match.php
> 
> Craigslist Hawaii http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/for/1234492916.html


Don't forget to factor in shipping to Hawaii of all places...Sure beverage factory has good prices but they don't ship outside of the continental US. Check at the end of the "Shipping Information" section in the link(I checked the website and it doesn't have the same info).

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-lb-Co2-Tank-K...ash=item19b5a0fc5a&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

Back in february, I had to do a lot of research to find the best prices on a 2.5lb tank and it turns out that amazon was the cheapest overall; the cost of the cylinder was $72 but the shipping was very low($9). The seller turned out to be catalinacylinders.com like nokturnalkid mentioned but they only sell 2.5lb tanks on amazon so you should contact them directly. As far as regulators go, I have milwaukee regulators and like them just fine. The last one I purchased was also from amazon for $97 with $8 shipping and it has everything you need i.e needle valve, bubble counter, solenoid. You're not going to find a new cylinder or regulator for those prices around here.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NV9CC8/ref=ox_ya_oh_product
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DTNWF2/ref=ox_ya_oh_product


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Update: I found a 5lb cylinder for $60 with $10.49 shipping on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Carbon-Dioxid...DFTO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1250067510&sr=8-3


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

That's definately a good deal, imo. A word of advice, when shopping online, always get a shipping quote. Calculators aren't always accurate.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

nokturnalkid said:


> That's definately a good deal, imo. A word of advice, when shopping online, always get a shipping quote. Calculators aren't always accurate.


That's the actual shipping for the cylinder from amazon, that's why I posted it  But yeah always check because us islanders always get raped by the shipping lol


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

hmm... after searching more, found out aquatek's pressure is fixed. might go with the mailwaukke one in that case xD and thanks for the tank info. also found a 10# there for $89 and ships 22.30... so 5# or 10#?


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

db8 said:


> hmm... after searching more, found out aquatek's pressure is fixed. might go with the mailwaukke one in that case xD and thanks for the tank info. also found a 10# there for $89 and ships 22.30... so 5# or 10#?


I remember reading some bad reviews on the aquatek regulator however, I don't remember where. Get the biggest cylinder that you can afford. I personally have a 20lb and a 10lb backup but only because I have a 6-way splitter for my main tanks. Don't forget to buy teflon tape and extra nylon washers! When I first setup my co2 system I had leaks in various places until I put teflon tape on every threaded part from the cylinder to the bubble counters and I suggested nylon washers because I've had nothing but trouble with permaseals breaking(the milwaukee regulators come with 2 irregular washers but you can use the normal/flat ones that are sold everywhere).
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/90148-permaseal-broken.html

If you ever decide to add a splitter, you might need some metal extension bars, connectors, etc to provide clearance between the regulator and splitter. This is the place to go.
http://www.swagelok.com/


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Definately get the biggest one you can afford and also fit into the desired area. If I had the room, I would get a 20lb tank in a heartbeat.


----------

